# What is the best oil for my TT mk1



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, i'm new to this blog thing so not sure if it will even show up. I'm looking at getting some new oil for my TT mk1 but keep getting told different ones are the best.

Anyone able to give me a clear answer.

Thanks guys and girls

Carl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl,Welcome to the TTF.. This oil question has probably been asked 3 times today. But here goes any way. Castrol edge5w-30 or Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 are the most common & easy to get locally, but I always use Motul oil, from Opie Oil. click the link below & put in your details. Cheaper again if you register on Opie Oil site.
https://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-861-car-engine-oils.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey,

thanks for the quick reply. This is the best place to get the best answers.

How long have you had you TT?

Carl


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, one more thing, how do you add your car onto the blog? or message?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, I had my TTC 225 from new, 8+ years now. Always used Motul Oil from Opie oil.
Hoggy.


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, i'll get onto the website straight away

Cheers

carl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Register with http://photobucket.com/ its free upload your photo. Go to your control Panel in TTF, Profile,& Edit Signature, Copy the "IMG" file from your pic on Photobucket & paste into your signature in your profile. Easier to do than explain.
Hoggy.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum q


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

